#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Αλλαγές στον τρόπο έκδοσης ψηφιακής υπογραφής

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με *ανακοίνωση* που εξέδωσε η *Αρχή Πιστοποίησης του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου* (ΑΠΕΔ), σας ενημερώνουμε ότι επίκειται αναβάθμιση της υποδομής της πύλης ΕΡΜΗΣ που χρησιμοποιείται για την έγκριση και έκδοση ψηφιακών πιστοποιητικών (ψηφιακής υπογραφής), προκειμένου να συμμορφωθεί με τις διατάξεις του Κανονισμού 910/2014 της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.
_Οι βασικές αλλαγές θα είναι οι ακόλουθες:_
_I. Οι υπάλληλοι εντεταλμένων γραφείων (ΚΕΠ, Κεντρική Ένωση Επιμελητηρίων, Δικηγορικός Σύλλογος Αθηνών) δεν θα είναι σε θέση να εγκρίνουν ένα αίτημα χορήγησης ψηφιακών πιστοποιητικών. Αυτό θα γίνεται από ειδικά εξουσιοδοτημένους υπαλλήλους της ΑΠΕΔ._
_II. Όσοι χρήστες έχουν ήδη εκδώσει ψηφιακά πιστοποιητικά, αυτά συνεχίζουν να ισχύουν κανονικά._
_III. Οι μέχρι σήμερα Ασφαλείς Διατάξεις Δημιουργίας Υπογραφής (ΑΔΔΥ) που υποστηρίζονται από την ΑΠΕΔ, λόγω της αυστηροποίησης του θεσμικού πλαισίου, θα μετονομαστούν σε Εγκεκριμένες Διατάξεις Δημιουργίας Υπογραφής (ΕΔΔΥ) και θα είναι οι ακόλουθες:
_
_Oberthur Cosmo ID-One V8.1 AWP v.5.2.0__​__Gemalto/Safenet 5110-IDPrime MD840 SAC 10.5 V_
_IV. Επιπλέον θα διακοπεί η δυνατότητα έκδοσης σε συσκευή απομακρυσμένης αποθήκευσης ψηφιακών πιστοποιητικών (π.χ. συσκευές Cosign). Η δυνατότητα απομακρυσμένης έκδοσης θα επανέλθει μόνο στη περίπτωση που:_
_Η συσκευή έχει πιστοποιηθεί σαν ΕΔΔΥ.__Η λειτουργία της γίνει αποκλειστικά από Εγκεκριμένο Πάροχο Υπηρεσιών Εμπιστοσύνης.__Ο φορέας που την έχει εγκαταστήσει και τη χρησιμοποιεί έχει περάσει από κατάλληλο auditing._
_Η έναρξη λειτουργίας της αναβαθμισμένης ΑΠΕΔ εκτιμάται στο τέλος του Σεπτεμβρίου._
Πηγή: http://www.aped.gov.gr

Με βάση τις αλλαγές αυτές, θα θέλαμε να σας τονίσουμε ότι ο επίσημος συνεργάτης μας, εταιρία *ADSIS*, θα συνεχίσει την *παροχή υψηλής ποιότητας υπηρεσιών έκδοσης ψηφιακών υπογραφών σε ΕΔΔΥ*, μέσω της Αρχής Πιστοποίησης Ελληνικού Δημοσίου, προσδίδοντας στους πελάτες της άριστες, αδιάλειπτες και μοναδικές υπηρεσίες, στις *χαμηλότερες τιμές της αγοράς*, καθιστώντας την όλα αυτά τα χρόνια τη *No1 εταιρεία στον τομέα αυτόν*.

Όσοι έχετε προμηθευτεί από εμάς το USB-Token SafeNet 5110 *δεν χρειάζεται να προβείτε σε καμία ενέργεια*, θα εξακολουθείτε να υπογράφετε ψηφιακά τα έγγραφα σας, όπως κάνατε μέχρι σήμερα.

*win² - Σύμβουλοι Μηχανικοί*
USB-Token (SafeNet 5110) με εγκατεστημένη την ψηφιακή υπογραφή

----------

